
The Crashed Israeli Lunar Lander Spilled Thousands of Tardigrades on the Moon - n0pe_p0pe
https://www.wired.com/story/a-crashed-israeli-lunar-lander-spilled-tardigrades-on-the-moon/
======
leonsegal
Are there other sources which can corroborate this story? There is an article
in reuters here [https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-israel-space-
moon/israeli-...](https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-israel-space-moon/israeli-
spacecraft-beresheet-reaches-moon-but-landing-unsuccessful-support-team-
idUKKCN1RN2Q8) which outlines the crash, but no mention of dna/tardigrades.

There is another article here: [https://phys.org/news/2018-09-lunar-library-
photos-dna.html](https://phys.org/news/2018-09-lunar-library-photos-dna.html)
which mentions synthetic dna but no tardigrades.

Did Wired just reference tardigrades purely to make a clickbait article?

~~~
A2017U1
[https://www.newsweek.com/tardigrade-living-moon-israel-
space...](https://www.newsweek.com/tardigrade-living-moon-israel-spaceship-
crash-1452728)

~~~
manigandham
That only refers back to Wired.

